# Interest Gauge: Audio Story Project



## DarkWulf023 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello All!

So I personally love story-telling. I love writing, voice acting, audio editing and the like. I've taught myself a bit about these different fields and while I am far from perfect or professional, I still really like doing it. I've always wanted to join a sort of project where I could do some acting or writing, but no one in my current friend group seems to have any interest in joining me. While I could definitely do it myself (and will if there is no other interest) it's a lot more fun to work on a project like this with multiple people. I figured if I wanted to join a relatively large story-telling project, others might want to as well. So I'm trying to gauge interest to see two things: if anyone was interested in participating, and if anyone was interested in listening. That being said, let me explain the project. 

The idea I had involves a hybrid between an audio book and a radio drama. The story would be separated into different episodes/chapters, each episode narrated by one of the characters. The narration would read as an audio book, while spoken lines would be acted out like a radio drama. Obviously sound effects, background noise, etc. would be included here. 

I have been working on the story idea itself for a while. I have the plot, I have the characters - their designs, personalities, backgrounds, etc. - and I am working on the writing now. What I'm really looking for is anyone who wants to join. I specifically need voice actors, but I can use anyone really - writers, editors, audio editors, musicians, visual artists, etc. This is just kind of an open project. If there is interest in this, I can definitely explain more about the characters, plot, etc. than what I describe below.

(Note: Yes, I know there are other people looking for voice actors and such, I just want to be involved in writing as well, so I figured I'd start my own project.)


----------



## DarkWulf023 (Jan 6, 2022)

The story: 

_*Claws of Fate: The Second Order*_

Valdonia was a very large and isolated peninsula inhabited by a wide variety of dragons and untouched by humans. To the north of the peninsula was a frozen wasteland - no one who has attempted to cross it has ever come back. To the west, south, and east there was nothing but ocean. Even the water-elementals who live half their life in the water wouldn't dare attempt to cross the ocean in fear of the monsters that might lurk in the depths. Due to the isolation, the dragons of the island formed a kingdom generations ago. A type of society evolved and there had been peace for centuries; at least until 15 years ago.

You see, every dragon in Valdonia is born under a single element: air, stone, water, heat, light, nature, electricity, mentality, spirit, poison, sound, time, or space. The dragon is usually able to perform some sort of 'magic' altering their respective element in some manner. However, every dragon in the history of all dragonkind has only been able to control a single element.  16 years ago, though, a mysterious dragon seemed to appear in the alleyways of the kingdoms capitol. This dragon possessed a new ability - the ability to steal another's element. Eventually, the dragon began to steal abilities, soon controlling more and more elements and on path to controlling every element there was. 

In response to this threat, the guardian spirits selected one dragon each to form a group known as the Claws of Fate. These dragons were blessed by the spirits, their abilities stronger than any dragon before them. Their deeds soon became legendary. But within a year, all of them completely vanished, and the guardian spirits went silent...

The mysterious dragon soon challenged the royal family. Since then, the royal family has vanished, and the mysterious dragon remained locked up in the castle, communicating only to others through the use of his generals. 

The story follows a young drake (a wingless dragon) 15 years later as he meets a small group donning the title The Second Order. It's nothing more than a group of friends who are set out to uncover the truth behind what happened to the first order of the Claws of Fate and who this mysterious dragon is. Though they soon discover that they are attempting to uncover things that many rather remain hidden.


----------



## TJknot (Feb 28, 2022)

You got my intention here, I'm willing to help out your story in anyway, DM me.


----------

